# phal venosa



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2008)

my venosa I bought a while back from andy's orchids is going great guns right now with I think five open flowers and five or more buds developing. it's had a few flowers here and there, but nothing overly special. when I bought it, I knew andy's motto was 'orchids on a stick' but I never thought a phal venosa would be mounted! I received a huge plant that had actually been two separate phals on a very large cork mount. I had never seen a venosa even half that large before! it was doing okay but then slowly getting smaller, as I didn't really have a great spot to put something that large. this summer I finally put it into a very large aircone pot with small chc's, charcoal and lots of small spongerock and it has started looking better and growing new spikes, and now lots of buds and flowers. it likes decidedly room-like temperatures and not overly hot. the spot in my stand was on the end of the fluorescent light fixture, and a little light from the window could filter in but definitely isn't in a bright spot. seems to like it pretty well.
I only have a phal pulchra with one very long-lasting flower on it, and a few equestris that seem to flower off and on all year and everything else is dormant (buds coming on a phal lindenii)

a whole-plant view is included! 



























the flowers this time around have a slightly nicer, stronger fragrance (probably because more flowers), usually they smell amazingly like charcoal briquettes! can't exactly put a name to the aroma, though


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2008)

That's looking really great - congrats!


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2008)

You have a nice one. Mine smells like smoked bacon.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> You have a nice one. Mine smells like smoked bacon.



yeah, I like that thought.. though that smell plus something 'bright' mixed in. (now I'm hungry)


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice one and good picts.!!! I know that the real coloring of venosa is hard to capture (I am trying this with mine every year again) Jean


----------



## Candace (Dec 9, 2008)

It's a beauty.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice, I'm still waiting to hear back from Woodstream because I added something to my order!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 9, 2008)

:clap::clap: Great job!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 9, 2008)

Nicely done!!!


Ramon


----------



## P-chan (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful!! Plant and photography!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks! I almost forgot; I was sitting at the table eating my morning cereal and sniffing the flowers, and I realized the part of the fragrance I couldn't quite identify smelled a lot like wintergreen (sort of) or necco wafers! ...if you can imagine a flower that smells both like briquettes and necco wafers, then I think that's what the fragrance most closely resembles! I guess that's why many people don't think venosa has a 'pleasing' fragrance, an odd combination


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2008)

NOt the chocolate or orange necco wafers then! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

it's been so long since I've had one, I don't think they had those flavors since I've tried them...


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2008)

Very beautiful colours!!! Lots of spikes!!! You keep it very happy...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

Great, now I know what to use to get Charles to trade plants for! :ninja: 


cnycharles said:


> it's been so long since I've had one, I don't think they had those flavors since I've tried them...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Great, now I know what to use to get Charles to trade plants for! :ninja:



 oh, if you were to dangle a nice, medium-rare porterhouse steak, or some nice steamed/buttered clams (or many other foods) I'd probably trade any of my plants! (except my phal maculata flava...)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2008)

hieroglyphica alba! :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 15, 2008)

NYEric said:


> hieroglyphica alba! :evil:



hmmm, interesting! .... but what was it that you wanted to trade for? I could send you a box full of snow from this last storm (since you miss the snow so much) 

.. oh, wait! I remember your posting about mice getting in your building in the winter; I could send you some mouse traps! (or a cat from one of my co-workers who has 30-40 on his farm)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmmm, what kind of cats?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 16, 2008)

probably the wild barn-cats that you couldn't get within three feet of without getting scratched to death


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I'll pass then! I have to look up photos of a Phal maculata alba, maybe your's will grow to be dividable.


----------

